# Smith squats



## mattsilf (Apr 4, 2014)

I dislocated my shoulder at the end of last year. My range of motion is somewhat screwed yet so I cant grip the bar and hold it in the position to do squats. I recently started doing them on the Smith machine; I can flip the release and hold the bar on my shoulder with one arm this way. Am I still getting the same benefits as free weight squats doing this? Are the Smith machine bars Olympic weight? Anyone know what the assist is on those machines? Thanks in advance


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 4, 2014)

In a weigh you are getting more out of it. See with a barbell plus weights there is no upward resistance except the weight. But w the smith rack you are fighting the weight plus the resistance of the cable mechanism. 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 4, 2014)

Good point. Do you know if that barbell is 45lbs?


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure on the smith rack bar is like 35lbs 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## Swfl (Apr 4, 2014)

The bar is 20-35 lbs depending on manufacturer.  I personally hate the ROM of smith machines but if that's all you can do its still activating the muscles which is the goal so I would say Crush it!


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes better that than nothing

KRAZIEONE


----------



## need2lift (Apr 4, 2014)

Krazieone56 said:


> In a weigh you are getting more out of it. See with a barbell plus weights there is no upward resistance except the weight. But w the smith rack you are fighting the weight plus the resistance of the cable mechanism.
> 
> KRAZIEONE



interesting point of view...seems like guys can do more weight on a smith machine so i'm not sure i agree 
but it is better then not lifting at all


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes. You actually can. Because it stabilizes for you also. Which is good for max weight 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 4, 2014)

I do shrugs on the smith rack too. And I can do like 350lbs. 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for all of the info guys....so you're saying 315 is more like 290ish on there?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2014)

I like the smith, cause my shitty gym doesn't have barbels I've gotten use to it. I find it supportive of my lower back and I can go heavier, really loading up my quads - and they've never been bigger.

I also like to put a bench under my arse to take it to failure.


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I like the smith, cause my shitty gym doesn't have barbels I've gotten use to it. I find it supportive of my lower back and I can go heavier, really loading up my quads - and they've never been bigger.
> 
> I also like to put a bench under my arse to take it to failure.


the bench thing is a good idea, im going to use that!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

No 315lbs is still 315lbs lol. Its stable so you can push out extra reps knowing you can just spin the bar and rack it if you get in trouble 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 5, 2014)

futureMrO said:


>



Lol cmon man. I gotta do what I gotta do. I just cant hold the bar right now on normal squats


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 5, 2014)

Krazieone56 said:


> No 315lbs is still 315lbs lol. Its stable so you can push out extra reps knowing you can just spin the bar and rack it if you get in trouble
> 
> KRAZIEONE



No, im saying if I load the bar up for 315 like normal, it wont be the same because the bar is less lol


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ah right lol yes. Account for the bar weight add a light plate

KRAZIEONE


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

And fuck that homo shit. Nobody calls me a homo when I'm doing 410 pound calf raises on the smith rack. Who gives a fuck what people think being safe isn't a bad thing 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 5, 2014)

Krazieone56 said:


> Ah right lol yes. Account for the bar weight add a light plate
> 
> KRAZIEONE



Gotcha, thanks brother


----------



## KelJu (Apr 5, 2014)

Krazieone56 said:


> In a weigh you are getting more out of it. See with a barbell plus weights there is no upward resistance except the weight. But w the smith rack you are fighting the weight plus the resistance of the cable mechanism.
> 
> KRAZIEONE




You are not getting more out of a smith machine than a standard squat, and what are you talking about upward resistance? Squatting requires stabilizing high weight through an entire range of motion. A smith machine takes most of that work out of the lift. All you have to do is press up. 

Now, I know the guy is hurt, and in a situation like that I agree that smith machine squats are better than no squats, but everything you just said is incorrect.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 5, 2014)

KelJu said:


> You are not getting more out of a smith machine than a standard squat, and what are you talking about upward resistance? Squatting requires stabilizing high weight through an entire range of motion. A smith machine takes most of that work out of the lift. All you have to do is press up.
> 
> Now, I know the guy is hurt, and in a situation like that I agree that smith machine squats are better than no squats, but everything you just said is incorrect.



I'd rep u if I were near a pc

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

Well everyone has their own opinion. I have mine and you have yours. That doesn't make me incorrect. Have you ever even tried to do it on a smith rack to even see what I'm talking about? Because one my gym resist you as you go up. Either way who fucking cares. It works and my 25" thighs and 18" calves don't lie. I'm sure what you do works for you and that's great. The question was raised about opinions on smith rack squats I gave my answer. The end ......

KRAZIEONE


----------



## KelJu (Apr 5, 2014)

Krazieone56 said:


> Well everyone has their own opinion. I have mine and you have yours. That doesn't make me incorrect. Have you ever even tried to do it on a smith rack to even see what I'm talking about? Because one my gym resist you as you go up. Either way who fucking cares. It works and my 25" thighs and 18" calves don't lie. I'm sure what you do works for you and that's great. The question was raised about opinions on smith rack squats I gave my answer. The end ......
> 
> KRAZIEONE



I'm not expressing an opinion. I am stating facts. Standard squats are not even in the same universe as a smith squat at building mass. That's not opinion. That is the conclusion reached by every fucking professional bodybuilder to ever get somewhere in the sport. Professional bodybuilders do not skip squats. They might throw in some smith squats for variation, but the core of leg training revolved around the BB squat. They even call it the fucking BB squat. 



> See with a barbell plus weights there is no upward resistance except the weight. But w the smith rack you are fighting the weight plus the resistance of the cable mechanism



Okay. What the fuck are you talking about? What upward resistance? Do you mean gravity? When you lift free weights, you have to control 3 axises at once, x,y,and z. You have to fight gravity along with controlling 3 dimensions of space all at once. There is no harder fucking thing to do than to control a free weight. Smith machine exercises are not equal to free weights, and 315 on a smith is not 315 on a squat rack.

There is a reason that there are no smith machine power lifting events, and that reason is the smith machine is lame. Anybody who has accomplished anything knows it. You will never see Olympic smith machine lifts, because no body cares about people lifting in a smith machine. You are a moron, and I think you are a liar , too. I demand pictures of these massive legs you keep talking about, because I just don't believe you. After the stupid shit that I have heard you say, your credibility is suspect.

Ninja Edit: Oh, will you homos stop signing your fucking name. The internet has been around for a while, so there is no excuse to not understand how a message board works. Your name is next to your post, so signing it is redundant. It makes you look like you just learned about the internet 3 days ago.


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok.....  

Krazieone


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol kelju


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ya know, this is just ridiculous. Lol. I do both squats free weight and smith rack I really don't care what you think. I do what I do. What the fuck do you care what I do lol. I'm new to this board but after being called a moron cause I am saying I like doing both. I don't even care about this. I'm 40 and just too old to deal with a dick measuring contest. I have good legs I have for 20 years. I am an athlete and have been for a long time. The poor guy hurt his shoulder. He can't hold the bar so I presented him why I like the smith rack and trying to help a guy. Jesus Christ. Whatever go do another 3cc of cyp and leave me alone. Lol. Killin me. Sorry man to the guy who started the thread. I was just letting you know you can still get a good leg workout in and be safe. 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2014)

^^^ I'll agree, smiths don't replicate the real deal but they have their place. Welcome to IML where everyone is hormonally imbalanced


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol captn' thanx for the break. That made me laugh. Yes we are all imbalanced. But I don't think being called a moron cause I'm trying to help a guy is right. We all have the things we like. 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 5, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Lol cmon man. I gotta do what I gotta do. I just cant hold the bar right now on normal squats


in your case i understand, my advice would be to hammer out hack squats


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 5, 2014)

Krazieone56 said:


> And fuck that homo shit. Nobody calls me a homo when I'm doing 410 pound calf raises on the smith rack. Who gives a fuck what people think being safe isn't a bad thing
> 
> KRAZIEONE



well they should


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

Really?  You know what. I'm out.  You people need to grow up. Seriously. 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

What you feel cook that you might be a big guy but probly have 28% bf. Come talk to me when you are 40 yes old and 225 with 7% bf. Later peeps. My trusted guy at ama asked me to come here. This place sucks I'm gone. This isn't a family this is a bunch of immature babies who think they are the gods of their universe. Later guys. 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 5, 2014)

haha please move thread to AG for proper comments !


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh wow futuremro you got me. Lol. Proper comments. I just don't have the time. I have a competition to win. Enjoy your bash fest. It doesn't phase me in the least. 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## KelJu (Apr 5, 2014)

Krazieone56 said:


> Really?  You know what. I'm out.  You people need to grow up. Seriously.
> 
> KRAZIEONE




Don't be such a baby. Most of us are hormonal, many of us are mentally ill, and I am fucking both, so don't take my little rant personally. Welcome to IM!


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

No personal just out of place I guess. Just trying to help the guy 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 5, 2014)

haha


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2014)

Just a reminder this isn't an AG thread Gentlemen


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Just a reminder this isn't an AG thread Gentlemen


awwww move it there !


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey its all good. I can handle a couple guys talking out the ass cause they are on so much of the good stuff their estrogen is up cause they ran out of anti e products so now they are having a bitch fit. Its all good. Let it out. Lol jk. But really.... No OK joke. But I mean in a way...

KRAZIEONE


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

Really? Wow. No guy. Just a Cali boy who ain't to shy to tell you to move along. Anyway whatever it late I got a tourney tomorrow this old man needs his sleep. Hey hurt guy. Just be safe and get your reps in. Shoulder will be good before you know it. Much love. 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 5, 2014)

OK look. Once and for all. I have an opinion and you have yours. Doesn't make anybody wrong we all do what works. One I'm jot a baffoon I just disagree with you. I am a goddamn human being. I have a right to disagree and not be called names by who I thought was another grown man. And two I don't even know what a gimmick account is. 

KRAZIEONE


----------

